# Some nice Tarpon Pics from Rio Parismina, Costa, Rica



## jmou50 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Like that first one. Good color and good focus.


----------

